# Bindings for Capita DOA



## kovitch (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm currently trying to find some medium flex bindings for my Capita DAO (58). I'm trying to buy something from the last season and I've found this options:

https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/S/B...09-15957_d1742-22172&priceFrom=45&priceTo=198

Can anyone help me choose the best boots (from the list) with a great price/value ratio?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## casestudy83 (Nov 10, 2016)

I am on the same boat! I just got a 2016 DOA and have a good deal on Cartel 15/16 or Now Ipo 15/16. 
However, many people tell me about how good the Union Force is... so I am now thinking about which on to use. I got the Cartel 15/16 already and got 32 Lashed boots.

My riding style is all mountain but wants to start practicing freestyle this yr.


----------



## kovitch (Oct 31, 2016)

casestudy83 said:


> I am on the same boat! I just got a 2016 DOA and have a good deal on Cartel 15/16 or Now Ipo 15/16.
> However, many people tell me about how good the Union Force is... so I am now thinking about which on to use. I got the Cartel 15/16 already and got 32 Lashed boots.
> 
> My riding style is all mountain but wants to start practicing freestyle this yr.


That's interesting, I ended up buying the Union Force bindings because of all the good things I've heard too. However, I could only find them in second hand (but in good shape). I was also looking at the new ones but 200£ is still a lot for bindings. Will try to find a good deal for the 16/17 after the end of the season.


----------

